# Web Browser



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thought I would run a poll and see which web browser everybody is using on a regular basis.

If you do not spot the web browser on the poll, please let me know, and I'll add it.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I use MSN Explorer...I comes with MSM Premium.


----------



## ditch (Apr 14, 2005)

Work = Mozilla (Firefox)
Home I.E. (SBC Yahoo version)


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

JohnGfun said:


> I use MSN Explorer...I comes with MSM Premium.


I'm just curious: why do you pay $10/month for that? I've never known anyone who subscribes to a service like that (ie, AOL for Broadband).


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

chaddux said:


> I'm just curious: why do you pay $10/month for that? I've never known anyone who subscribes to a service like that (ie, AOL for Broadband).


It comes free with my DSL. It actually is pretty convenient


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I tried firefox and I hated it.

Classic MSIE6 for me


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I use Maxthon. I like the tabbed browsing and quick mouse clicks to go forwards and backwards in the browser.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

JohnGfun said:


> It comes free with my DSL. It actually is pretty convenient


Do you have Verizon DSL? I know that it comes with Verizon as I briefly installed it when I could get MLB.tv for free through Verizon.


----------



## ditch (Apr 14, 2005)

BFG said:


> I tried firefox and I hated it.
> 
> Classic MSIE6 for me


We had Mozilla and it was pretty decent. Why the current downgrade, who knows?


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

cdru said:


> Do you have Verizon DSL? I know that it comes with Verizon as I briefly installed it when I could get MLB.tv for free through Verizon.


Yes, and I'm very, VERY happy with DSL, as opposed to Cable Internet. Upload speeds are faster!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

BFG said:


> I tried firefox and I hated it.
> 
> Classic MSIE6 for me


Ditto. I Used Firefox for a few weeks after 1.0 came out, I gave it a try and after thinking about it I realized that I like Internet Explorer better. Tabbed browsing was about the thing I liked about Firefox, but not enough to make me want to continue using it. I have since removed both Firefox and Thunderbird off of my PC and use IE6 exclusively.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Safari and lovin' it. It's an excellent KHTML browser. KHTML really doesn't get the recognition it deserves - with Apple's help KHTML is, IMHO, the best rendering engine around (Apple's done a lot of the development of the open source rendering engine).

Somebody needs to make a good Windows browser based on KHTML - it's faster than Gecko or MSHTML and it usually renders the best (sometimes Gecko does though, depending on the situation. MSHTML is terrible - it has more rendering bugs than you can imagine (the reason some sites ONLY look right in Internet Explorer - they're designed according to the bugs and not the standard)). Tasman is a pretty good rendering engine also, I dunno why MS gave up on it (they effectively public beta'd it by basing IE:Mac on it (now discontinued) but never replaces MSHTML with it in Windows IE for whatever reason; it doesn't have all the bugs of MSHTML)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well since I do web development I use

Mozilla
Firefox
Netscape
IE (UGH!) 

For regular use, I use Firefox and personnaly find any site that uses single browser specific features to be evil. Find the tabbed feature a must in any browser. Love the extensions, and has a much better Javascript debugger. Anyone try using the Script debugger with IE. Yikes!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Should have enabled multiple responses in poll. Always think things through before mounting a poll.

NS 7.2 :up:
FF 1.0 :up:
IE 6.0 :down:

...but who really cares? Not me! :whatdidid

BTW, I intensely dislike IE. It's a piece of crap. It only does things the way Gates wants me to, not the way I want to. The only reason I use it is because I inadvertently (stupidly) deleted four javascript files common to NS and FF and now they are both crippled and I don't feel like starting over. I have their respective personal toolbars synced, organized and loaded with hundreds of sites I frequent.

To sum up my attitude: IE SUCKS BIG TIME


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Well since I do web development I use...
> 
> For regular use, I use Firefox and personnaly find any site that uses single browser specific features to be evil.


I agree. If it's a little add-on feature then I can excuse it. But when the core functionality of the site is hindered or completely non-functional on anything but IE, that site likely will never get returned to if I can help it.

Unfortunately, I start a job in a little over a week that deals with such a site. Many of the existing people in that department just gets this clueless expression on their face when you mention anything other then IE.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Utilize IE6 at work exclusively and same at home. I have heard good things about Mozilla.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Whats interesting is how Netscape 8 is designed. If the website you visit is a trusted or known good web website, then it uses the IE enginge. If it is a untrusted web site, then the Firefox engine is used.


----------



## NationalSeries (May 12, 2005)

Internet Explorer 6.x is the common browser - use this all the time!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Firefox 1.04 has been released, and has been classified as a must-upgrade due to a serious security hole.

This probably demonstrates the difference between Mozilla and Microsoft. With Mozilla, a security hole is usually patched up within six days. With Microsoft, it's patched up within six months. :lol:


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Safari rocks!!!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Of course, DBSTalk doesn't render right in Safari (AppleWebKit KHTML) nor in normal (Konqueror) KHTML... so that might skew the results if us KHTML based browser users just see the main page and are put off by the fact it doesn't look right. Therefore they don't even look at the site. Just a possibility.


----------

